# Doordash and Postmates Merging?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.recode.net/2018/4/6/17173478/postmates-doordash-merger-restaurant-delivery


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

If this two Merge, unless they have a reliable customer care, both driver and customer... like Grubhub. Call centers, not thru email ie. Postmates. It is a steep battle...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD and PM have the 2 worst driver care. PM is non existent, they only call you if it’s somethings that’s going to cost them some money. DD has chat at least but still pretty shit compared to GH and even UE


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope not, PM is poop.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I hope not, PM is poop.


Postmates is worse then Uber eats.At least Uber eats pays you for the miles drive and not that straight line miles crap that postmates is doing


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Some of us predicted industry consolidation after UE declared they were already the biggest early this year. Also, Amazon will probably gobble up some of the losers soon.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm still a little shocked that Grubhub holds 52% of the market share. Really felt like they were playing catch-up here in the Dallas market, but as I've been doing 90% Grubhub since Aug/Sep last year, it's been fairly consistent for me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> I'm still a little shocked that Grubhub holds 52% of the market share. Really felt like they were playing catch-up here in the Dallas market, but as I've been doing 90% Grubhub since Aug/Sep last year, it's been fairly consistent for me.


I've tried to get on grubhub twice now. Every time, there's no openings.


----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've tried to get on grubhub twice now. Every time, there's no openings.


They did not accept me not sure why


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've tried to get on grubhub twice now. Every time, there's no openings.


I think that's the reason Grubhub remains workable for me. Seems like DoorDash/Postmates, etc., all try to bring on more and more drivers without stopping. While there are slow days on Grubhub like any other service, at least it feels like GH is giving me a fighting chance by keeping the number of drivers to a reasonable amount in any given service area.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Interesting that Softbank is financing both Doordash and Uber. A more likely scenario IMO is Uber buying DD, GH buying PM, then Amazon scooping up GH, but letting them keep their identity, "GrubHub, an Amazon company" sounds about right. 

The key is utilizing the existing driver network Amazon delivery already has and expanding it, just like Uber did with UE. Interesting times, and they are moving fast. It's not realistic for a restaurant to run 5 tablets, consolidation is necessary and inevitable.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

PM and DD have two different pay models and I dont see them merging.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I wish they would merge and get rid of scheduling


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Get rid of schedule but keep the region


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Loloboss said:


> They did not accept me not sure why


They refused me as well. Not a clue why. I don't have cooties. I like doing Doordash, so Grubhub's loss.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've tried to get on grubhub twice now. Every time, there's no openings.


Me too, several times.


----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> They refused me as well. Not a clue why. I don't have cooties. I like doing Doordash, so Grubhub's loss.


I like door dash too,, was deactivated for low ratings then got reactived again as my deactivation was due to system error..but door dash rating system sucks


----------

